# My Brother Sean ( More Different Than Many )



## Gia (Oct 25, 2003)

What can I say ? AWESOME     You have a genuine , true

and most of all ORIGINAL talent . I just wish I had an ounce of

your talent , being so darn talentless myself ( in comparison to

you ) Best wishes , greets and hugs .    :lol:


----------



## Rage2Fury (Oct 25, 2003)

Thank-you, but talent develops in time.  If you choose to have talent then you shall have it, but if you just admire it and believe that you do not have it then it will be out of your reach.  Talented I may be and I appreciate your comment.  

The "story" is a true "story" of what I am still going through right now.


----------

